# R.I.P. Dear Sasha



## MomOfSasha (Dec 9, 2013)

Our dear sweet girl passed away two weeks ago at about the age of 12 years. 

She was a beautiful long-haired german shepherd, and we adopted her 10 years ago from a GSD rescue. My husband and I knew nothing about GSD's and we had never had our own dog as adults, but we were ready to make the commitment to care for a new dear friend. 

She was being fostered at a place where many aggressive and emotionally-troubled dogs were being housed. She was allowed to stay there for free because the owners felt so sorry for her with her history of severe abuse and neglect. Whenever anyone looked her in the eyes, she would roll over onto her back and start to urinate on herself. No one wanted to adopt her because of this behavioral issue.

But, when my husband and I were seated at a table outside in the large yard where about 40 other dogs were roaming about, our sweet Sasha walked up to our table, completely on her own, hopped up and placed both paws on my husband's lap, and kissed his cheek!! Can you believe that?! My husband's heart melted and we both fell instantly in love with this gorgeous red and black, long-haired beauty.

We endured many months of learning to be leaders and not look her in the eye while petting her and training her, and comforting her crying at night when she'd be falling asleep (even on a bed right next to ours!). But over time, after riding with me everywhere in the car, being brushed and loved daily, graduating first in her class for obedience training, she truly seemed to recover from the majority of her original issues.

I posted on another forum back in December how it broke our heart when the vet told us she was permanently paralyzed for unknown reasons (maybe DM?), and he offered the option to put her to sleep after we found her one morning unable to use her back legs at all. We took her home, and prepared to say our goodbyes. About a month later, a MIRACLE happened, and Sasha began to WALK. It is still UNBELIEVABLE to us how that could have been possible, but it's true! We loved having the chance to walk with her again and see her independent and looking so much more happy. It was such a beautiful time for all of us. But then a couple of weeks ago, her health changed, and it was time for her to get to pass on to heaven.

We'll forever miss her and remember her love, devotion, and loyalty to us and the sweet kisses she would share to every single person she would meet. What a sweet girl she was and will always be in our hearts.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Sasha..


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Your story brought tears to my eyes, both sad and happy ones to hear how wonderful you took care of this sweet dog. Im so sorry shes gone. I dont think she was the only sweet one in your family, it sounds like you all are. She fit right in.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, it certainly sounds like she had a wonderful family....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you saved each other that day you adopted her. One day you will be together again at the Rainbow Bridge. 

Rainbow Bridge Poem - Petloss.com


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Amazing life. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the loss of Sasha. You gave Sasha a wonderful life and she loves you forever in return. I know it must be very difficult to have to say goodbye to such a sweet girl. RIP sweet Sasha..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful story about your girl. She was obviously well loved.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds like a very special dog. May memories of her put a smile on your face. Run free Sasha....


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. How lucky everyone was when she chose you and your husband.
Sheilah


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

It always tough to lose one of our dogies. It sounds like you were meant to be. And it appears you gave her a wonderful life! So despite the sadness you did good, you gave her a great life and it appears she knew you would !


----------



## jack.torry (Feb 12, 2014)

It's sad to know and sorry for your loss take care


----------



## jcasteel61 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It Sounds like she had the perfect home with you and your husband and plenty of love. It literally makes me cry to read these stories from all of you that have lost your GS. Mine is 10 years old with hip dysplasia and I know there will be a day I will be in your shoes. Prayers are with you.


----------

